# Bicycles & Motorcycles



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sure many expats own and ride either motorcycles or bicycles. Any problem with theft or do you chain up at every stop? A car is probably impractical if living right in Chiang Mai but probably makes sense if in an outlying area. 

Is registration and insurance affordable for a farang? 

Thanks for any and all comments. 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't chain-up my Motor Bike and never bother with the alarm on my Car S2.

The secret is not to have brand new expensive vehicles imo.

AXA Ins Co are not expensive and they pay up I am told.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

On a tangent, after a considerable amount of pressure from biking fans that felt they were in danger of losing their lives each time they ventured out, the town administrators finally put in a cycle lane around the moat ring road last year. It was promptly converted into an unofficial car parking area, and the police seem to do little or nothing about it.

That's Thailand for you ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh, and personally I wouldn't ride a motorcycle in Thailand, but that's because I like life.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks frogblogger and King Silk,

I guess the wise thing to do is either a. get a car [an old one] b. walk. Great for exercise but certainly limits one's range c. hire tuk tuks for short trips In my 'younger' days riding a motorcycle was fun [have always hated bikes as they're dangerous to ride] but as I get older I don't feel as "bullet proof" as I once did. Guess I'll keep it simple and do a lot of walking but it's not a lot of fun on those hot and humid days! Thanks for the info. though. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> Thanks frogblogger and King Silk,
> 
> I guess the wise thing to do is either a. get a car [an old one] b. walk. Great for exercise but certainly limits one's range c. hire tuk tuks for short trips In my 'younger' days riding a motorcycle was fun [have always hated bikes as they're dangerous to ride] but as I get older I don't feel as "bullet proof" as I once did. Guess I'll keep it simple and do a lot of walking but it's not a lot of fun on those hot and humid days! Thanks for the info. though.
> 
> Serendipity2


If you end up in the centre of town, ie near the Night Bazaar in CM, then a car is not really needed. I've a couple of tuk-tuk drivers' numbers I use all the time, and walk a lot. (Reliable guys, won't rip you off, if you want their mobile numbers). Pretty much anywhere in the centre can be reached for 40/50 bt. 80/100 baht to the ringroad superstores and malls. A samlor isn't a lot cheaper, but it's fun - so long as the mostly ancient samlor drivers don't expire en route. Then there are the red buses, 20 baht to go anywhere within the ring road.

Traffic's bad now. I've hired cars for longer trips, no problem for me especially as I'm a Brit and used to driving on the left... But it's pretty stressful around town.

When are you heading out there? I'm back in CM around the end of June.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> If you end up in the centre of town, ie near the Night Bazaar in CM, then a car is not really needed. I've a couple of tuk-tuk drivers' numbers I use all the time, and walk a lot. (Reliable guys, won't rip you off, if you want their mobile numbers). Pretty much anywhere in the centre can be reached for 40/50 bt. 80/100 baht to the ringroad superstores and malls. A samlor isn't a lot cheaper, but it's fun - so long as the mostly ancient samlor drivers don't expire en route. Then there are the red buses, 20 baht to go anywhere within the ring road.
> 
> Traffic's bad now. I've hired cars for longer trips, no problem for me especially as I'm a Brit and used to driving on the left... But it's pretty stressful around town.
> 
> When are you heading out there? I'm back in CM around the end of June.



Hi frogblogger,

Good info. I'll be doing a lot of walking as well. Want to keep life simple. I'll be heading your way in late September so I've a ways to go. Got LOTS of stuff to sell as I hope to store nothing. Not easy to do and I might not reach my goal but am trying.

Is there a cafe that expats gather during the day to chat and compare notes about life in Chiang Mai? If there isn't it could be something worth trying to get going. Could share good information about life in the LOS and an early warning system on what's going on and what to look out for. I'm sure there are a lot of scams and perhaps a few dangers to be aware of. When I was in the Philippines most areas had such gatherings such as Baguio, Manila and Dumaguete. Nice to have a coffee [or tea] and compare notes! I thought there was an infrequent dinner in Chiang Mai as well - as long as it was a restaurant and not a bar! 

Serendipity2


----------



## ceejay77 (Apr 6, 2009)

theft is low in Thailand compared to the west but I take my bike indoors to be safe


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Serendipity2 said:


> Hi frogblogger,
> 
> Good info. I'll be doing a lot of walking as well. Want to keep life simple. I'll be heading your way in late September so I've a ways to go. Got LOTS of stuff to sell as I hope to store nothing. Not easy to do and I might not reach my goal but am trying.
> 
> ...


SP2 start a new thread for the 'get togethers in CM' question - it would be helpful to others - I know of a coiple which I'll share on the new thread...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> SP2 start a new thread for the 'get togethers in CM' question - it would be helpful to others - I know of a coiple which I'll share on the new thread...



Hi KhwaamLap,

Good suggestion! Thanks


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Will be in CM for a month in January, am planning to rent a motor bike for my stay. Did this two years ago in Cm and enjoyed it. This time I want to ride it to Chiang Rai, am I crazy?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

If you survived Chiang Mai, you've got some idea of the dangers!

Towards the second half of this piece I summed up driving in Thailand ...

That was about the route from Chiang Mai to the Burmese border, via Chiang Rai. It's your life! 

It's about a three to four hour drive. The road's not bad, but there are plenty of potholes once you get beyond the superhighway stretch.


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks so much, very interesting.

txs


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

retired1 said:


> Thanks so much, very interesting.
> 
> txs



retired1,

Before you finalize your journey from Chiang Mai to Chaing Rai I would urge you to read about all the highway fatalities on just that stretch of road during Songkram. While the casualties are higher than normal during that festival that's one risky run in anything smaller than an M1A1 Abrams tank. You're fair game on a motorcycle. 

Reminds me of the old adage, "There are old motorcycle riders and there are bold motorcycle riders but there are no old, bold motorcycle riders." One can apply that to skydiving and hang gliding - and probably several other avocations too. 

Thanks again, frogblogger, for yet another entertaining piece of driving and surviving the highways of Thailand. You really should write a book of short stories complete and add many of your photos! I would be happy to be your first customer! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Thanks S2... one day, one day. (Those monks were really buying viagra, you know!!)


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the information, I do appreciate it. As an ex professional driver of 35 years I do feel that I may be a little more defensive in my driving than others, saying that, you can only do so much to protect yourself from the way others do drive. I will certainly take your advice seriously prior to making my final decision. It's just that I really hate taking a bus, after driving one for so many years. Ugh!!!!!!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

retired1 said:


> Thanks for the information, I do appreciate it. As an ex professional driver of 35 years I do feel that I may be a little more defensive in my driving than others, saying that, you can only do so much to protect yourself from the way others do drive. I will certainly take your advice seriously prior to making my final decision. It's just that I really hate taking a bus, after driving one for so many years. Ugh!!!!!!



retired1,

Those are mighty treacherous roads and the Thais drive with reckless abandonment as though Buddha himself is watching over them. A bus may not be sexy but they usually DO get from point A to point B and back. Not so much the motorcyclist. :|

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Thanks S2... one day, one day. (Those monks were really buying viagra, you know!!)



frogblogger,

Imagine if O'Henry had not taken pen to hand - mankind would never have had "The Starlight Room" or "The Gift of the Magi". What a loss that would have been. But he did and frogblogger hopefully will too! :clap2: 

If those were young monks what do they need Viagra for? Now if they're old that's a whole different kettle of pharmaceuticals!


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Rubbish! I have driven a Motorcycle here in Thailand for over ten years, and I have only nearly been killed 249 times........a day!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

King Silk said:


> Rubbish! I have driven a Motorcycle here in Thailand for over ten years, and I have only nearly been killed 249 times........a day!



Silk,

As you say, "When ignorance is bliss it's folly to be wise". So you know all about the "near-death experience"? Sometimes its also better to be lucky than smart! 

Serendipity2


----------

